# Thermo electric power



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

After reading the Starcreek's Bio lite thread http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/bio-lite-woodburning-camp-stove-31683/ I did a bit of searching on current technology. 
Thermo electric power is a nice option for cold climate low sun off the grid situations, it has also grown more available in the last few years, last time I tried to find stuff, it was basically only fans. 
Teg http://www.tegpower.com/products.html builds a lot of options now
the page is large so I did not paste it
probably further searches would find more or better stuff.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Thanks for posting this! I have been looking for these. My boiler could produce it's own power!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Talk about small world! They are out of vt and one of their engineers is Dan Poitras, who i grew up with.... Wow crazy stuff!


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Cool website. When I get home I'll have to see if there is something similar in Ontario or Canada


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

TEG is nothing new.

Back in the late 50s the Soviets had a small radio powered by a TEG using a kero lamp as the heat source




























A mantel lantern, like the Aladdin lamp, can produce tremendous amounts of heat, perfect for such a device.

TEG generators are common and off the shelf for the Land Mobile Radio industry, In the late 70's I installed several, all powered by propane. Mostly for slow charging of batteries used to power remote repeaters.

Try it yourself





or





Fun stuff, certainly.

Edit to add - check out TEG generators from Devil Watt


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

DKRinAK said:


> TEG is nothing new.
> 
> Back in the late 50s the Soviets had a small radio powered by a TEG using a kero lamp as the heat source
> 
> ...


Do you remember the output of the tegs you installed?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I will agree that it is old tech, I first heard about it in the early '90, but Tegpower is the first "plug and play" type set up that I have seen, I did a bit of digging 10 or so years ago, but it looked like it was more headache than it was worth at the time (easy grid power)


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I have heard of it but never studied it. Plus I live in the south. artydance:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

For awhile now people have bought thermoelectric fans for their wood stove.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MPYN97...t=&hvlocphy=9030266&hvtargid=pla-313302873046


----------

